# Jessi's 2.5g Rimless Nano! 1st Attempt*



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

so far, so good! roud:


----------



## aminalcwakerz (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you guys think I can put a trio (1m 2f) of endler's livebearers in?


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Haha yeah, but there won't be 3 for very long with 2 females!


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking good. As far as fauna not sure. A betta would be nice or perhaps some white clouds? Might be too small for them.


----------



## aminalcwakerz (Feb 9, 2010)

haha yea. I don't know about the betta since I'll keep cherry shrimp. I hear that they'll eat them? I have an extra tank, so I can transfer the fry over.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

he will def eat the shrimplets, and probably just kill the adults


----------



## aminalcwakerz (Feb 9, 2010)

I think I'll stick with endlers. They're colorful and hardy, and most importantly small. Would you guys recommend getting 3 males or a trio (1m 2f)? If they breed I can transfer the fry to another tank.


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Just keep in mind they breed like MAD


----------



## aminalcwakerz (Feb 9, 2010)

So now I'm thinking of converting my 24g to an endler breeder tank. What are some tips you guys recommend?


----------



## aminalcwakerz (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been dosing with Excel, 5 drops should do it every day. Or do you guys think I should do it every other day?


----------



## aminalcwakerz (Feb 9, 2010)

Woohoo! Got my light today. Finally! I was getting so sick of looking at that yellow light. 










Do you guys think a 26w 6500k CFL is enough for this tank? I don't plan on adding co2, but I am dosing excel every day. I have an extra bulb that I can add to it, but I'm not sure if it'll help the plants or just create an algae problem...


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

26W will be more than enough for this tank. Without CO2 I wouldn't use the light for more than 8 hours a day unless you're planning to start an algae farm.


----------



## aminalcwakerz (Feb 9, 2010)

Still waiting for the plants to arrive... sure taking a while...


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks great. Makes me wish I had more patience to derim my 2.5. I broke two tanks and gave up. Wonder if I can derim it while halfway full? haha. Good start.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks pretty good for a first nano :thumbsup:
The slope might decrease a bit in magnitude over time, but that shouldn't take away too much from the scape


----------



## aminalcwakerz (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks =) The trick to ripping off the rim is to use the exacto knife and cut along the edges both inside and out all the way first, especially the corners where they have huge dabs of silicone... Took me a while. 

When you feel resistance, cut again and again until it's easier. If you force it you'll break it. You should feel the plastic bending before the tank lol. I found it easier to stick your fingers in the middle of the long side between the plastic and the glass, and bend the plastic away. (imagine holding the tank so the opening is towards you, grab the rim (fingers between plastic and glass), then pull the plastic up and towards you.


----------

